# pigfluenza ist von der Pharmaindustrie erfunden ..



## Question_mark (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

da hat mal wieder ein gut bezahlter Lobbyist (Sir Roy Anderson) ein gutes Werk für einen Pharmakonzern getan...
und alles wurde gerne von der Journaille aufgegriffen und auf den Status der Pest aus dem Mittelalter erhoben.

http://www.spiegelfechter.com/wordpress/1075/im-schweinsgalopp-ins-impfchaos

Ein Impfstoff, der in nur wenigen Monaten mit der Motivation zur maximalen Profiterzielung in der Pharmaindustrie entwickelt wurde ? Initiiert und gesteuert aus der Lobby der Pharmaindustrie ? Ohne jegliche Feldversuche oder Überprüfung auf Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit ? Also ganz ehrlich, ich kann gar nicht so viele Fragezeichen hier zum Thema einstellen, wie sich hier auftun ..

Ein Fakt ist : Jedes Jahr sterben in Deutschland zwischen 15.000 bis 17.000 Einwohner an einer ganz schnöden und banalen Influenza, also an einem ganz normalen grippalen Infekt (diese Zahl hat mich auch ganz schön überrascht ).
Aber bis heute gibt es seit Auftreten der pigfluenza ganze drei Opfer in Deutschland zu beklagen. Hat hier die allseits geliebte Schmidtchen Ullala noch kurz vor Ihrem absolut verdienten Rauswurf aus dem Ministeramt nochmal zugeschlagen ?

Fazit : Ich lasse mich gegen solche Banalitäten nicht impfen. Mein Bruder macht regelmässig Grippeschutzimpfungen mit, ich weiss nicht mal, was eine Grippe ist. Nur die harten kommen in den Garten  

Und was meint Ihr zum Thema Schweinegrippe ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## dalbi (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Question_mark,

100% dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen. 
Selber schuld wer sich impfen lässt, ich bin auch der Meinung das es völlig unnötig ist genau so wie der Schmarrn mit der Zeckenimpfung.
Grippe was ist das ein schönes heißes Bad und ein warmes Bier dazu und der ganze Spuck ist vergessen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## crash (24 Oktober 2009)

*ACK*

Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2009)

ich traue der pharmaindustrie auch keinen mm...

beim impfen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.
wenn ich mal krank bin, dann ist das nach 2-3 tagen wieder vorbei.
das einzige was ich da mache ist tee trinken (das mache ich so oder so  ) und ein heißes bad nehmen.

nichtmal aspirin oder so zeug nehme ich, auch wenn mir die birne noch so drönt vom saufen oder was auch immer...

ich werde regelrecht aggressiv wenn menschen - die es vermutlich nur gut mit mir meinen - mir irgendwelches zeug verabreichen wollen...

viagra ist da vermutlich das einzig sonnvolle was die da jemals hervorgebracht haben - aber dafür bin ich noch zu jung 

also ich bin sicher keiner von den naturheilvögeln, mir ist durchaus bewusst das die moderne medizin sehr wichtig ist für uns, und das man mit "zaubersteinen" keine knochenbrüche heilen kann.
aber wenn ich leute sehe die bei jedem niesser gleich 3 pillen, 4 tröpfchen und zwei zäpfchen einführen, dann läuft bei denen meiner meinung nach was völlig verkehrt...


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Oktober 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ... und zwei zäpfchen einführen...



Die Dinger kleben immer so zwischen den Zähnen...ekelig das Zeugs!!!



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Die Dinger kleben immer so zwischen den Zähnen...ekelig das Zeugs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da machst du ja auch was falsch, die gehören ins Ohr gestopft!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle keine ahnung, die Dinger kommen in die Nase. 
Ich hab mir gerade die Nase machen lassen, da kommt in jedes 
Nasenloch eins.....das tut so weh als wenn man es rektal 
reingeschoben hätte!


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die Nase machen lassen.....




Ich lasse mir immer auf Zeltfeten die Nase richten... das kostet nix. 


@Ralle: Für die Ohren nehme ich immer Marshmallowfetzen. Die dichten schön ab. Nur meinem Chef gefällt es nicht, dass ich die Dinger immer dann reinstecke, wenn er mir was erzählen will.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Oktober 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Die Dinger kleben immer so zwischen den Zähnen...ekelig das Zeugs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber es gibt sie jetzt auch mit pfefferminzgeschmack


----------



## Jan (24 Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mal bei einem größeren Unternehmen gearbeitet.
Da wurde für die Impfung gegen die "normale" Grippe groß Werbung gemacht. Ca. 50 % der Belegschaft haben sich impfen lassen.
Diese 50% bekahmen zeitnah und ziemlich zeitgleich die Grippe und konnten nicht arbeiten.
Letzt endlich musste wegen Personalmangel die Produktion heruntergefahren werden.

Daher bin ich bei solchen Impfungen skeptisch.
Tetanus, etc. halte ich da schon eher für sinnvoll.

Bei der Impfung gegen Schweinegrippe bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Einerseits möchte ich das nicht, andererseits habe ich viel Kontakt zu Kunden.
Ausserdem scheint (laut Medien) die Schweinegrippe für gesunde Menschen harmloser zu verlaufen, als die Nebenwirkungen der Impfung.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2009)

*Die systematische Manipulation der Menschen durch die "Macht"*

Es geht noch viel unappetitlicher. Ich mache mir mal die Mühe und zitiere Adreas Popp aus seinem Buch "Das Matrix-Syndrom".



> ..Aus den Daten des Statistischen Bundesamtes geht hervor, dass seit den 1950er Jahren die Tetanussterblichkeit massiv rückläufig ist. Als 1970 die Tetanusschutzimpfungen als Massenvorbeugung eingeführt wurden, war die Krankheitshäufigkeit schon auf sehr niedrigem Neveau. Die Impfungen brachten nahezu keinen Effekt. Die Häufigkeit ging mit den gleichen Raten weiter zurück wie vorher ohne die Impfungen. Seit 1980 werden die Impfmaßnahmen nicht mehr in der Masse durchgeführt.
> Die gleiche Situation finden wir bei der Kindersterblichkeit bei Masern vor. Die Impfungen begannen erst dann, als das Thema eigentlich kaum noch existierte. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der natürliche Rückgang der Massenkrankheiten und Pandemien auf die sich entwickelten Hygienebedingungen sowie eine bessere Lebensmittelversorgung zurückzuführen ist.
> Die Pharmaindustrie wird allerdings nicht müde, ihre so genannten Impferfolge in den Medien zu feiern.
> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Als im Jahr 1939 die Kinder in Deutschland das erste Mal gegen Diphterie geimpft wurden, war ein massiver Krankheitsschub auf über 150.000 Fälle zu verzeichnen. Davor lag sie bei 11.400 Fällen.
> ...


 
Andreas Popp hat in den letzten Jahren weitere interessante Bücher veröffentlicht. Lesen lohnt wie nie zuvor!

http://video.google.de/videosearch?hl=de&q=video Andreas Popp&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Jan (24 Oktober 2009)

*Interessante Informationen*

Interessante Informationen

Da frage ich mich, warum die Regierung da nicht einen Riegel vorschiebt.

Die Lösung scheint da relativ einfach.

- Impfungen abschaffen
- Den Menschen genug Geld für Lebensmittel lassen
- Mehr Werbung für Hygiene

Gruß Jan


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2009)

Naja,

ich denke mal es muss etwas differenzierter gesehen werden.

Ich bin auch nicht der Freund von Impfungen, aber bei Polio sind die Auswirkungen erheblich. Und in den letzten Jahren nehmen die Fälle wieder zu , weil die Leute denken das gibts nicht mehr. 
Das im vorherigen Beitrag ist wieder mal eine Sache mit der Statistik. Das Leben insgesamt hat sich verändert ingesamt die Hygiene, das müßte man dann bewerten können und das kann niemand.
Genauso Tetanus und lange Jahre erprobte Impfungen, aber das sind über Jahre entwickelte Sachen.
Aber bei der jetzigen Aktion finde ich auch alles übertrieben, denkt doch mal zurück an die Vogelgrippe ! Da gab es keine Impfstoff, Panik auf der ganzen Welt , Infrarotscanner am Flugplatz.... Und heute redet da keiner mehr von.


----------



## Jan (24 Oktober 2009)

Die Ansteckungsgefahr bei der Vogelgrippe war bei weitem nicht so groß wie bei der Schweinegrippe oder der normalen Gerippe.
Während der Vogelgrippegeschichte habe ich weiter reichlich Geflügel gegessen, weil ich das Fleisch generell sehr gut durchgebraten esse. 

Vogelgrippe mit Schweinegrippe vergleichen, ist sicherlich wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Alles sehr strittig.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Oktober 2009)

*Impfrisiko ist immer gegeben*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso Tetanus und lange Jahre erprobte Impfungen, aber das sind über Jahre entwickelte Sachen.



Und von diesen Sachen sind einige im Laufe der Jahrzehnte in Bezug auf Impfungen völlig überflüssig geworden. Ich nenne hier mal zum Beispiel Diphterie, Pocken, Kinderlähmung, Ruhr etc. (Jedenfalls in mitteleuropäischen Ländern). Diese Krankheiten sind mittlerweile (dank der in früheren Jahrzehnten durchgeführten Impfungen) ausgerottet und treten nicht mehr auf. Eine Impfung gegen Tetanus halte ich aber imer noch für sinnvoll. Und bei Auslandsreisen muss man sich eben individuell informieren, welche Impfungen bei der Einreise in das Gastland empfehlenswert sind (zb. Hepatitis, Malaria etc.). Aber viele Impfungen sind trotzdem meist überflüssig oder besonders risikoreich. 
Bei mir ist zB. die Pockenschutzimpfung (verabreicht im Kleinkindalter von ca. 3 Jahren) nicht angegangen, dh. es gibt bei mir keine Impfnarben an der Einstichstelle. Dann brauchte ich für die Einreise nach Algerien unbedingt den Nachweis einer Pockenschutzimpfung, also ab zur Uniklinik.

Doc : "Sind Sie schon mal gegen Pocken geimpft worden ?"
Ich  : "Ja"
Doc : "Ich sehe keine Impfnarben ?"
Ich  : "Die gibt es nicht, die Impfung ist nicht angeschlagen"
Doc : "Danke für das Gespräch und Ihre Offenheit. Sie werden aber keinen Arzt finden, der bei Ihnen nach der nicht angeschlagenen Impfung noch einen zweiten Versuch       macht. Das ist lebensgefährlich, kein Arzt wird dieses Risiko eingehen"

Damit konnte ich mir den Job in Algerien abschminken, aber ich war nicht so wirklich böse darüber. Also mal soviel zum Thema Impfrisiko, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 Oktober 2009)

*Lach mich gerade weg ...*

Hallo,



			
				diabolo150973 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse mir immer auf Zeltfeten die Nase richten... das kostet nix.



ROFL, der war echt gut *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Oktober 2009)

*Hier noch ein Verein, der für die Vermeidung weniger Toter einen hohen Aufwand treibt*

http://www.rauchmelder-lebensretter.de/warum-rauchmelder.html



> Jeden Monat verunglücken rund 40 Menschen tödlich durch Brände, die meisten davon in den eigenen vier Wänden. Die Mehrheit stirbt an einer Rauchvergiftung. Zwei Drittel aller Brandopfer werden nachts im Schlaf überrascht.
> Die jährlichen Folgen in Deutschland: Rund 500 Brandtote, 5.000 Brandverletzte mit Langzeitschäden und über eine Mrd. Euro Brandschäden im Privatbereich. In einigen Bundesländern ist daher die Installation von Rauchmeldern bereits gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.


Ich versuch mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung: ich muss für meinen persönlichen Rauchmelder rund zwei Euro im Jahr aufwenden. Damit senke ich mein Risiko, in diesem Jahr an Rauch zu versterben, von 6,25ppm auf null. Würden alle statt dessen in eine Rauchlebensversicherung einzahlen, so würden die 500 Rauchtoten jeweils 320000 Euro ausbezahlt bekommen. Sprich: wenn wir alle brav unsere Rauchmelder und Batterien dazu kaufen, so wenden wir doch immerhin ne drittel Million pro verhindertem Toten auf  (sorry für den Zynismus).

Trotzdem habe ich Rauchmelder - ich hab auch ein zweijähriges Enkelkind im Haus und einen Gasherd ...

wir haben übrigens alljährlich in Deutschland rund die zehnfache Menge an Verkehrstoten :?


----------



## Jan (26 Oktober 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es zusätzlich einen Gassensor gibt.
Denn bevor der Rauchmelder den "Rauch" bemerkt, gab es sicherlich schon eine Stichflamme, Verpuffung, Explosion ö. ä.

Gruß Jan


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dELTytsEzSk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mariob (30 Oktober 2009)

*Zwei Links dazu....*

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/31/31334/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/30/30793/1.html
und kein weiterer Text.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nade (30 Oktober 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es zusätzlich einen Gassensor gibt.
> Denn bevor der Rauchmelder den "Rauch" bemerkt, gab es sicherlich schon eine Stichflamme, Verpuffung, Explosion ö. ä.
> 
> Gruß Jan



Warschienlichkeit, wenn keine Elektrischen Schaltfunken, oder sonstiges offenes Licht, wie es so Hochdeutsch heißt, gibt kann es eben wie Rauchgas CO2/CO zum Tote durh Erstickung führen. Allerdings durch eine Kohlenstoffverbindung ide etwas andere Eigenschaften hat. Aber gleiche Wirkung auf den Körper.

Zu der Impfung, nein nie. Die können ihren Chemiescheiß behalten. Erkältung, wenn sie Auftaucht, 2-3 Tage ohne Arbeit, oder wenn nicht wirklich Identifiziert, 5 Arbeitstage. Dann ist Ruhe.

Die NEbenwirkungen sind zu Groß. Von eben den genannten Risiken, die auf einmal auch nichtmehr alles SOOOOO schlimm sein sollen. über die Verschwörungstheoretiker Theorie das da RfId eingeschleust werden soll...
Nix gibts. gegen Hepatitis lass ich mich auch nicht Impfen, wel eh von A, B, C gerade mal einer wirklich über Impfung behandelbar ist. Und der ist geringer als die anderen 2.
Ach ja, wie auch in einem Artikel/Link hier zu lesen war, haben sich die Hersteller jeder Haftung entzogen. Das deutet schon wieder drauf hin, das es mehr Risiken gibt, als bekannt gemacht werden...
Ohne mich. Denke das mit einem Fadenkreutz auf der Stirn sicherer durch die Städte, oder was von über, wandern ist, als wie den Kram sich reinfeurn zu lassen.


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2009)

In dieser Angelegenheit wir zu den widerlichsten Methoden gegriffen.


> Die Ärzte in Rheinland-Pfalz sollen für jede nicht von ihnen verbrauchte Dosis des Impfstoffes gegen die Schweinegrippe Schadenersatz zahlen.


Quelle: http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel ... ullen.html

Man kann davon ausgehen das die Ärzte in einen erheblichen Interessenkonflikt geraten.


----------



## argv_user (31 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> In dieser Angelegenheit wir zu den widerlichsten Methoden gegriffen.
> Quelle: http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel ... ullen.html
> 
> Man kann davon ausgehen das die Ärzte in einen erheblichen Interessenkonflikt geraten.



Das wird die garantiert noch mehr ärgern als der "Verwaltungsaufwand" für die Praxisgebühr. Den Porsche der erlauchten Gattin werden sie allerdings nicht hergeben...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> In dieser Angelegenheit wir zu den widerlichsten Methoden gegriffen...



http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...qSvDIbq2gK_pJmXDw&q=video+andreas+popp&hl=de#

Ganz ansehen, sehr interessant! Aussagen zur Pharmaindustrie ab Minute 6:50.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 November 2009)

Heute habe ich folgende e-mail von einer Freundin erhalten:



> Wer es noch   nicht weiß:
> 
> Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen die so genannte "Schweinegrippe"   Pandemrix® und Focetria®, enthalten als Adjuvans (Wirkverstärker) Squalen.
> 
> ...


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Eliza (14 November 2009)

Bis vor einer Woche war ich auch der Meinung, dass ich mich nicht impfen lassen werde. Argumente, die ich immer noch vertrete: Alles wird ziemlich von den Medien gepuscht, Impfstoff enthält kritische und nicht ausreichend getestete Substanzen, usw.
Aber mit der Aussicht, dass ich ab nächster Woche bis Ende des Jahres nach Shanghai muss (Gruß an Markus ), habe ich mich nun vorgestern doch impfen lassen.
Folge: Habe ein tennisballgroßes Ei am Oberarm und fühle mich, als hätte ich 3 Tage durchgesoffen.......
Falls ich es überlebe darf ich dann ja nach China.


----------



## MSB (15 November 2009)

@Eliza
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung gegen was man sich bei einem China-Besuch impfen lassen sollte,
aber warum lässt du dich ausgerechnet wg. China gg. Schweinegrippe impfen?

Rein statistisch betrachte ist die Gefahr sich in Europa anzustecken, hier allen voran Deutschland und Spanien viel höher als in China.

Zumindest muss man das aus dieser Verbreitungskarte so interpretieren:
http://www.schweinegrippe-h1n1.seuchen-info.de/index.php?id=13

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2009)

Hmmm, Nachrichten, die mit





> Geben Sie dieses Email bitte an möglichst viele ihrer Bekannten weiter.


enden, denen stehe ich recht skeptisch gegenüber.

Frau Sacher sollte hierfür:





> Bei 95% der Geimpften mit Golfkriegssyndrom wurden Squalen-Antikörper gefunden, bei den Geimpften aber nicht Erkrankten bei 0%. Erst nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurden die Schäden vom US-Verteidigungsministerium anerkannt.


Quellen angeben. Da sie das nicht tut, zweifle ich an ihrer akademischen Ausbildung. Gut - eventuell ist für ihre Tätigkeit keine solche erforderlich - aber man lernt doch irgendwann mal, dass man nicht einfach Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, ohne diese belegen zu können.

Nach (kurzer!) Ansicht ihrer Homepage habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es der Dame weniger um Verbreitung des Wissens als um Verbreitung ihrer Web-Adresse geht. Aber ich hab neulich schonmal eine Webpage zu oberflächlich angesehen ...

EDIT:
ja, vielleicht sollte man seine Mails etwas ausführlicher gestalten und nicht erst die ganze Information auf seiner Website verstecken:
http://www.praxis-sacher.de/index.php?id=52&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=11&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=e7b3b7b446





> Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen die so genannte Schweinegrippe Pandemrix® und Focetria®, enthalten als Adjuvans (Impfverstärker ) *Squalen*.
> 
> Beim Menschen ist Squalen bei den US-Soldaten des ersten Golfkriegs als Impfverstärker engesetzt worden. 23-27 %  (also jeder Vierte).
> 
> ...


dann gerät man (frau) nicht so leicht in Verdacht, sich nur wichtig zu tun ...


----------

